# Chicken wings/thighs/broth



## MicheleMarie (Mar 29, 2011)

I am going to start adding chicken to my dogs diet tomorrow but I am just concerned. Right now everything he eats is grind so when I put up a packaged of chicken is it better to get wings or thighs? and the bones won't harm him? he can chew on them okay? (he's 4.5months)


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I would go with thighs, wings are full of skin and not much meat. The bones are soft on any part of the chicken.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Last night my Chinese Cresteds had TURKEY NECKS for dinner!

Ok, I had to chop them into small pieces but still, they handled those bones without a problem.

If a 10 pound dog can handle those your Shepherd puppy should be able to handle ANY chicken bone!


----------



## MicheleMarie (Mar 29, 2011)

thanks...i just picture a bone splintering in the stomach  he tends to inhale food...will that be a problem? and ill make sure to get them thighs! lol


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Raw bones don't splinter, they get crushed - I actually tested this myself!


----------



## Verivus (Nov 7, 2010)

Raw bones become soft and mushy in the stomach and pass into the intestine. My little pap can eat lamb rib bones. I'm sure your pup will do fine on any raw chicken bones.


----------



## shell nyc (Jul 19, 2010)

MicheleMarie said:


> thanks...i just picture a bone splintering in the stomach  he tends to inhale food...will that be a problem? and ill make sure to get them thighs! lol


All the more reason to GO BIG! 

He might try to inhale a chicken wing, but CAN'T inhale a chicken leg quarter. For dogs that tend to gulp, feed him something the size of his head. It will force him to chew (and it makes mealtimes fun for them when they have to work at it instead of eating their entire meal in 30 seconds flat.)


----------

